# Casting in Hickory NC



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

yep its that time a year agian......SUNDAY 11 AM ON feb 12th..........if you have questions call jeff 828 270 4758
the gate will be pulled after i enter the field.....so close it behind u please
this is at the orginal first field


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm in...


----------



## drumbum45 (Mar 14, 2009)

*Casting*

The 12th is a sat.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

oops thank you.....casting sunday the 13th


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm still in...:redface:


----------



## drumbum45 (Mar 14, 2009)

*casting*

Where at in hickory?Never been there


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

exit 125 i40 2 miles off interstate 20 minutes west of statesville


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

Is this the field where I met ya'll before? Off Sandy Ford rd?


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

no this field is around the corner from it on robinson rd
from the east take exit 125 and turn left at the light go about 2.5 miles
and theres a yellow gate on the right if u cross the bridge uve gone to far
its on robinson road .............robinson rd crosses sandy ford


----------



## Jersey Dave (Nov 2, 2009)

Sandy Ford ...heck I live of Sandy Ford in Walnut Creek!!!how can I not go...I would be a newbie...


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

your more then welcome.........i was that not long ago and have reaped alot from some very talented people in here fishing and casting


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

If you can make it for Sunday the 11th I think I could make it


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

also casting september the 11th 2011 if its a sunday lol


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Hooked Up said:


> also casting september the 11th 2011 if its a sunday lol


Not me...drummin or gettin ready to...


----------



## Jersey Dave (Nov 2, 2009)

I have been or Robinson road about every weekend for the last 3 years...either I am blind or that bridge is mighty small...are you talking about the sod farm or the farm right before the small pond about 1/4 miles b4 Sandy Ford?


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

yea catawba turf


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

*Free bed mat...*

Out of a '94 Chev long bed. Pick it up in Marion or at the casting field in Hickory.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

I'll be there right after church.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

good deal lookin fwd to it


----------



## saltycaster (Apr 14, 2008)

So, how was casting today? Practiced today myself, just a much closer location. Will get to hickory at some point I'm sure.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

u missed a good time monty ....had 5 of us all together... and ide like to thank all of them for commin out......had a good wind for a change and helped me get back into a lil tourney rhythm
tested several new rods and blew up many reels lol
great weather and good fun


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

*Thanks*

A person can try something on their own and really never know if what they are using or doing is the best choice. It is always good to get some experienced advice and today I got that with ya'll.

I learned a great knot to tie my shock leader on that will pass through the level wind on my Abu 7000. Came home and practiced tying it six times and they all worked great.

I was shown the fundamentals of a ground cast and how to position the arms and body so now all I need to do is practice and refine what I am doing. I think I will get better if I can get out to throw some.

I actually threw a great rod and reel with better results than I have had with mine. No comparison to the fishing set up I am using so one day I may get a better set up for distance casting.

All in all the little that I gleaned in an hour or two will really help me cast in the surf and has whet my appetite about distance casting.

Steve that is an awesome truck  I bet you didn't think I was paying attention when you tied that knot.

Jeff thanks for the advice and "coaching"

I'll be out very soon.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

yerbyray said:


> I learned a great knot to tie my shock leader on that will pass through the level wind on my Abu 7000.


NOT a fishing knot...


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Sounds like you guys had a GREAT time. Good to hear.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

SteveZ said:


> NOT a fishing knot...


THat's what I was thinking. Blob Knot ? If so, definitely not for fishing, but can be used for field practice with the levelwind.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Mark G said:


> THat's what I was thinking. Blob Knot ? If so, definitely not for fishing, but can be used for field practice with the levelwind.


Yep. I'll be PMing Yerby with some suggestions.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

saltycaster said:


> So, how was casting today? Practiced today myself, just a much closer location. Will get to hickory at some point I'm sure.


We missed ya...


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

yerbyray said:


> Steve that is an awesome truck


Got more bells & whistles then Carter has pills...I only touch the stuff that's well labeled for fear of accidentally engaging the automatic tampax remover...


----------



## Jersey Dave (Nov 2, 2009)

My first outing and I have already threw a record for me... 385 feet with a 8 OZ baseball....now to be honest I never measured a cast before, nor did I prepare my gear...line was the way I left it drum fishing months ago...the wind was blowing in my favor...so I guess it was, what it was... but I didn't blow up either of the reels I threw and I didn't or or should I say I wouldn't have crossed up anyone's lines...so it was a success....it was good to meet the crew and to get a few pointers including some of the differences of different reels and a couple of tips on feel and sounds....I'll be back....thanks guys....


----------

